
Everything About Country Code Top Level Domains (CcTLDs) - macittuna
https://blog.dofo.com/country-code-top-level-domains-cctlds/
======
macittuna
Summary: Domain extensions are generally made up of two categories: gTLDs
(Generic Top-Level Domains) and ccTLDs (Country Code Top-Level Domains). With
150 million domain name registrations today, ccTLDs make up 40% of the total
domain name industry.

